# New 2310 owner, help with a function



## Ethor (4 mo ago)

Hey all! Just purchased a 2310. Technically my first tractor, although I’ve been on many most of my life. No idea if this is a stock function, but it has a hydraulic leveler for the rear arms. Obviously the joystick controls that hydraulic piston, but does anyone know what the two knobs do? The top one has two positions, the bottom one has three. Japanese writing all around. Attached a pic. Thanks so much!


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Ethor said:


> Hey all! Just purchased a 2310. Technically my first tractor, although I’ve been on many most of my life. No idea if this is a stock function, but it has a hydraulic leveler for the rear arms. Obviously the joystick controls that hydraulic piston, but does anyone know what the two knobs do? The top one has two positions, the bottom one has three. Japanese writing all around. Attached a pic. Thanks so much!


By chance did you download the FREE manual? Its here on this site under the RESOURCE MANAGER. 

Your machine model is very unique. It has the early generation of UFO controls for the 3PT. This said, should you mow or till or hay bale, the 3PT arms will float as the tractor goes on incline or decline with the 3PT attachment following suit tacking moments behind. It will match the earth profile where the tractor once was for a even operation. It's more advanced than 3PT draft control.


----------



## Ethor (4 mo ago)

bmaverick said:


> By chance did you download the FREE manual? Its here on this site under the RESOURCE MANAGER.
> 
> Your machine model is very unique. It has the early generation of UFO controls for the 3PT. This said, should you mow or till or hay bale, the 3PT arms will float as the tractor goes on incline or decline with the 3PT attachment following suit tacking moments behind. It will match the earth profile where the tractor once was for a even operation. It's more advanced than 3PT draft control.


Well that’s a pleasant surprise. Thanks for the info. So do the knobs represent more or less float? If that question makes sense.

I did download the parts manual from here. I’m sure it will be great if I need to make some repairs. Wish there was an operators manual too. Suppose I need to order one soon to get started replaces fluids etc before I get it out on my land.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Ethor said:


> Hey all! Just purchased a 2310. Technically my first tractor, although I’ve been on many most of my life. No idea if this is a stock function, but it has a hydraulic leveler for the rear arms. Obviously the joystick controls that hydraulic piston, but does anyone know what the two knobs do? The top one has two positions, the bottom one has three. Japanese writing all around. Attached a pic. Thanks so much!


Lets translate your image if it's possible. 

First straighten to horizontal.
Second crop to a tight area
Third drop into the translator of Yandex OCR Japanese <-> English

Original









Translated










We god some of the words. If the image was take straight on vs the 4 degree tilt and then skewed, it would of gotten more.  

The bottom knob is blocking characters too. 

Some times Chinese <-> English works better, other times not. 

So, the top knob is manual operation when it points left and does the automatic when pointed right. 

The bottom knob controls the rate of speed. I would 'assume' the rate of how it 'floats' behind the tractor. 

Hope this gives you some clues. 






Translate text from photos from English and other languages – Yandex.Translate


Use Yandex Translate to translate text from photos into Czech, English, French, German, Italian, Polish, Portuguese, Russian, Spanish, Turkish, Ukrainian and other languages (only available when you are online).




translate.yandex.com


----------



## 2billt (Aug 7, 2011)

Up or down, manual or auto, speed and take it out for a few practice runs!
Great job @bmaverick


----------



## Ethor (4 mo ago)

bmaverick said:


> Lets translate your image if it's possible.
> 
> First straighten to horizontal.
> Second crop to a tight area
> ...


Thank you for the efforts! I didn’t even think about a translation app. Never had to translate Japanese before. Google translate did it this morning. Manual/Auto for the top knob, speed for the bottom—slow to fast left to right.


----------



## Ethor (4 mo ago)

2billt said:


> Up or down, manual or auto, speed and take it out for a few practice runs!
> Great job @bmaverick


Indeed! Threw it into google translate this morning. Going to change some fluids and filters and get it into action soon enough!


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Ethor said:


> Indeed! Threw it into google translate this morning. Going to change some fluids and filters and get it into action soon enough!


The only thing I wish it could do, print out durable labels in English to put on those controls. 

You could fool the family and neighbors by saying you can read Japanese. the operate the panel and tell them what know was turned for the task. LOL


----------

